# Bowtech insanity press



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am about ordering a bowtech insanity CPXL. Currently I have a Hoyt and use my bowmaster press. Works a treat and I am now looking at options for a portable bow press for the insanity. What options do I have? I have a main press which I can use at the club but I like the security of having one with me on longer hunting trips. So far I have only found nite hawk which seems ok but bulkier than the bow master. I also read that I could use the L-brackets on the insanity, pressing on the axel. I am a bit suspicious about this and I don't have the bow yet so I can look into it.

What do you guys do? Any advice? I won't break down the bow but I would like to be able to fix the peep, tune if needed and change string if something goes south during a hunt.

Any advice would be appreciated

Kind regards

Andreas


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like it might be possible with a bowmaster but I'm not going to try. Not much room between the adapters and cams either.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

linear press works fine on these bows, i know for a fact


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the images Mikenmel08, I guess I have to wait and see what it looks like next week. However I was told the newer L-bracket was the way to go. Who knows.

dwagoner, what does you mean with a linear press. Do you consider the bowmaster a linear press? The pictures looks promising but I am not yet convinst.


----------



## texas south paw (Apr 12, 2005)

andreaslundin said:


> Thanks for the images Mikenmel08, I guess I have to wait and see what it looks like next week. However I was told the newer L-bracket was the way to go. Who knows.
> 
> dwagoner, what does you mean with a linear press. Do you consider the bowmaster a linear press? The pictures looks promising but I am not yet convinst.


The L-bracket instructions say not to use with pillow block bows like the Insanity. Unfortunately, I read the instructions for the L-bracker bowmaster AFTER I used this press on my Insanity and had it come off the press in the middle of the process.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

linear press like a last chance EZ press. dont know about bowmaster press sorry


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

Texas south paw, thanks for that piece of information. I might look into the curved brackets to see if it is a possible emergency solution.


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

andreaslundin said:


> Texas south paw, thanks for that piece of information. I might look into the curved brackets to see if it is a possible emergency solution.


The photos i posted are of the curved limb adapters. I would try it in an emergency situation.


----------

